# Progressive + Rideshare in Wisconsin is available



## p38fln (Oct 23, 2018)

According to their website, you can't get the personal insurance + rideshare addition in Wisconsin, and it redirects you to a commercial policy site that will reject you as soon as you indicate you're doing rideshare. So, I just signed up for a personal policy - and there was a checkbox that said "I will use this car for rideshare driving." I checked it, went through the whole process, and checked my declarations page. The declarations page also indicates that the car will be used for rideshare driving. It added about $78 per 6 month period to the policy. The rideshare addition is per vehicle, make sure to add it to all vehicles that you'll be using to avoid any problems.


----------

